# Rainy day, dove stone kill



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice! This is what I like to read about. You're an inspiration, Nico. Thanks


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Nice! This is what I like to read about. You're an inspiration, Nico. Thanks


Thank you Bill,

As are you an inspiration and one of the guys that has kept me active on the forum when I wanted to leave all together..
I love hunting with my resortera and it is the only hunting weapon I currently use, a personal pledge I made for myself.
I only wish I had more time to hunt as my job has greatly interfered in my hunting activities, never the less there will be more adventures to come. This was the only dove available and I did look for more dove and other prey before I called it a day, I was only out for 45 mins of hunting anyway.


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Good shooting for a 45min mooch Nico, would the chains be the equivelant power of the square rubber used on milbros?


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

John-Boy said:


> Good shooting for a 45min mooch Nico, would the chains be the equivelant power of the square rubber used on milbros?


Thank you John-Boy,

Actually these particular chains are a lot faster than the classic milbro squares, but then milbro squares will long outlive this set of chains in that way the squares are more desirable. This set of chains I used on this mooch is for me a medium/heavy power set up I usually use pebbles as ammo or 50 cal lead and it can if the weather is warmer propel the .50 lead at 180 fps. I have heavier sets of chains which will shoot a 50 cal lead at 200 fps but I like this set-up here for smoother draw and it has plenty of killing power. Right now in cooler weather I did a chronograph with these chains and it registered in 45f temp 177-178 fps with a 50 cal lead ball.


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Nico said:


> Good shooting for a 45min mooch Nico, would the chains be the equivelant power of the square rubber used on milbros?


Thank you John-Boy,

Actually these particular chains are a lot faster than the classic milbro squares, but then milbro squares will long outlive this set of chains in that way the squares are more desirable. This set of chains I used on this mooch is for me a medium/heavy power set up I usually use pebbles as ammo or 50 cal lead and it can if the weather is warmer propel the .50 lead at 180 fps. I have heavier sets of chains which will shoot a 50 cal lead at 200 fps but I like this set-up here for smoother draw and it has plenty of killing power. Right now in cooler weather I did a chronograph with these chains and it registered in 45f temp 177-178 fps with a 50 cal lead ball.


[/quote]

I have a large lump of square elastic lying around somewhere, must hoke it out!!

As for your setup in the pics, what sort of rubber bands are you using and how many per side?

I want to make a set up for my "omen" slingshot (the one in my avatar)!!

John-boy


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

I love to hunt squirrels in a light rain.


----------



## lobodog2 (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice Kill-Shot Nico!!! And a cool narrative as well.


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Jaybird said:


> I love to hunt squirrels in a light rain.


Yea me too, but i think the noise of heavier rain disorientates the squirrels, making it easier for you to approach without being heard!!


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Sticks and stones will always hurt you. Make no mistake about that..Way to go Nico. Good shooting Frogman


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Yet another excellent effort from you Nico. I would hope this latest gruesome photograph would dispel some of the stone nay-sayers.....

Something tells me it didn't go too far after the second shot. What damage a stone can cause when propelled by a set of 4-per's!

Good going amigo and I plan on a return trip to the cheese factory very soon for some roosting pigeons of my own.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey Nico, was only a matter of time after a long layoff. Nice shooting Amigo. I love that antler sling.
Philly


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks Guys

Its great that the hunters have this section as for me that is what using a slingshot (resortera) is all about taking game and putting it in the pot so to speak. The adventure is going out and looking for your quarry, I tell you few things are as great as seeing the twilight of the day in natural surroundings. In that twilight anything is possible and you may encounter something all together different than your originally intended quarry as I did Sunday morning. I started after a cottontail which ran into deep cover and I pursued on foot and was not able to flush it out, and getting soaked by rain I moved on to another patch of land 3 miles down and I scored on an unexpected dove.

Philly I was practicing all week to improve my shot and started with a fresh set of chains, I used a target exercise a highly successful UK poacher taught me but with a twist. I was shooting at a free hanging stick from a tree that was just under 3/4" thick I painted a black spot in the middle of it and used it as my target. I only did 15 minute sessions each day with about 3 stones and 3 .50 cal lead balls, that stick is well splintered now as I was shooting it from 37'. The exercise was handed to me from a man who specializes it taking pheasants with his milbro and he does this to focus on only head and neck shots.

Jmp the dove died instantly when I hit the neck cavity area I only wish that would have been the first shot, it was weird I could feel the dove heavier as I bagged it then I saw the stone portruding from the neck area and I pulled it out and saved it. Those stones are heavily damaging as I noted when I de-feathered the dove in preparation for the freezer. Like I said I was after rabbit but took what was offered to me and would do so again.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Great shooting Nico, as I said in another post there is no escape with that bands and ammo


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Orale compadre!!!

I am ecstatic to see you back on the hunt and in the groove once again. It is amazing what a kill, the confidence that comes with it, and some time will do to your success rate. I suspect if the time allows for you to get out in the future we will see more prey before your slingshot and stone.

I am glad to see that once again you connected with both chain and stone on a vital area. Yes, it took two shots, but honestly your are hunting with a small, primitive projectile "throwing"weapon that has variables and inconsistencies completely against you. Along with that you are human so misses happen, and not all hits are head shots like some seem to think....even still the game was dispatched quickly and respectfully. I commend you for doing so, as a hunter one owes that to the quarry..

Once again you prove what a stone and corresponding elastic can do to small game. This has left me salivating to return to shooting and regain form to return to the hunt. I think I will try and learn more about shooting and hunting from this legendary British poacher in the coming weeks of preparation. He flat out knows how to fill the pot. I keep saying this about shooting/hunting yet I fear I won't even have the time to do all this....I guess I will pray for spring and subsequent free time along with it to give me the opportunity to shoot and hunt.

Thank you for sharing, cracking shot, I wish you luck on future hunting excursions.....

Regards - John

p.s. I think I may literally have an identical quartz stone to that one you bagged the dove with. I'll have to have a look for it.....


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I have started doing workups with shooting at individual sticks as of yesterday, and it's a lot harder than shooting rabbit-sized rocks in the woods.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nico said:


> Thanks Guys
> 
> Its great that the hunters have this section as for me that is what using a slingshot (resortera) is all about taking game and putting it in the pot so to speak. The adventure is going out and looking for your quarry, I tell you few things are as great as seeing the twilight of the day in natural surroundings. In that twilight anything is possible and you may encounter something all together different than your originally intended quarry as I did Sunday morning. I started after a cottontail which ran into deep cover and I pursued on foot and was not able to flush it out, and getting soaked by rain I moved on to another patch of land 3 miles down and I scored on an unexpected dove.
> 
> ...


Nico, The hanging stick target is just what I've been looking for. I like to practice shooting up into trees ( harder than shooting level or on the ground), to simulate actual hunting shots at Tree rats and Starlings but wanted some thing permenent instead of leaves and such. I cut some sticks about 1" in diameter and added 3 feet of heavy monofiliment with a rock tied to the end. I threw them up in trees around the wood lot and bingo, nice targets that dont ruin the looksof the forrest like a tin can would. Thanks, for an excellent idea.
Philly


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

The hanging stick does work very well for good practical hunting repetition.....

Phil, thank Tyke.....he is an incredible wealth of unprecedented poaching knowledge and experience. He is a humane game killing machine....

Cheers - John


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

John,
Never had the pleasure of meeting or talking to him (Tyke). I have never seen him post here unless he goes by a different handle?
Philly


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

philly said:


> John,
> Never had the pleasure of meeting or talking to him (Tyke). I have never seen him post here unless he goes by a different handle?
> Philly


Hey Phil

The man is not a member here but he does visit the forum from time to time.. He's a great guy all around but I try to give him anonymity by not saying names, he is the archeptype of the milbro square rubber hunter, and proof that all this b/s about flats being better does not matter if you know what your doing.

The stick exercise is great and I personally am only using this exercise now as it has made my accuracy more pinpoint, the stick I have been shooting is 3/4" and very well splintered now. I usually shoot it with stones at about 37' it makes a wonderful cracking sound when you connect and since I have a cloth back stop you can see where the stones hit beside the small target. Thats why I was able to hit a moving dove in the neck cos of this exercise.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I have started this stick exercise and will be setting one up in my shop building with a backstop for saving my stones and round balls soon. Thanks for sharing it and yes I definately can see where it would help with the head and neck shots.

I have also always practiced on targets at varying heights, but am now doing some workups preparatory to going back to the cheese factory and working some pigeons in the rafters at 40+ yards overhead.


----------

